# How Late Can You Plant?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's some info on late planting corn and beans.

Regards, MIke

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/how-late-c-you-plt-cn-soybes_2-ar31950


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, corn is all in but still have 150 acres of beans to plant.

A few years ago the best corn we had was planted dead last, on June 15th to be exact. BUT, this was on one of the fields we use for the beef cows winter pasture, has lots and lots of organic matter to say the least. Was also the wettest corn of course but still had a very good test weight considering how late it was planted.


----------

